# IR Lichtschranke



## waldy (2 August 2022)

Hallo
Ich hätte eine Frage.
Ich habe mir IR Lichtschranke Bausatz gekauft. Und ist Sender als IR LED Diode vorgesehen ( IR LED Diode ist mit Strom durch Widerstand beschränkt bei 12 V und leuchtet entsprechend immer ständig).

Die Frage - wie gefährlich ist für Augen diese kleine IR LED Lichtdiode?
Wenn ich befinde mich in der Nähe ca. 10-20 cm von IR LED Lichtdiode?
Gruß


----------



## sonny3011 (2 August 2022)

Hast du schon einmal ins Datenblatt geschaut ? Da könnten die Emmisoinswerte der LED angegeben sein und so wie ich Deutschland kenne, gibt es diesbezüglich bestimmt Grenzwerte die eingehalten werden müssen


----------



## waldy (2 August 2022)

Hallo
Danke für die Antwort.
Leider da ist keine Daten Blatt vorhanden.
Und keine Typ von IR LED Lichtdiode.
IR LED Lichtdiode sieht wie ganz normale kleine LED Lichtdiode.
Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 August 2022)

Guten Morgen Waldy,

wo hast du denn den Bausatz gekauft und welche Bestellnummer hat dieser. Evtl. kann man die technischen Daten auf diesem Weg herausfinden.

Gruß


----------



## Blockmove (2 August 2022)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich hätte eine Frage.
> Ich habe mir IR Lichtschranke Bausatz gekauft. Und ist Sender als IR LED Diode vorgesehen ( IR LED Diode ist mit Strom durch Widerstand beschränkt bei 12 V und leuchtet entsprechend immer ständig).
> 
> ...


Wenn's ne normale IR-Diode ist, dann sind die ungefährlich.
Hast du in den meisten Fernbedienungen drin.


----------



## waldy (2 August 2022)

Hallo Delta, 
es freut mich dich wieder zu hören 
Ich habe bei eBay gekauft. Die Bausätze ( IR Lichtschranke zum Selbstlöten ) kosten ca. zwischen 8 und 12 Euro.
Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 August 2022)

Hallo Waldy,

freue mich auch von dir zu hören. Hast du evtl. einen Link von Ebay?


----------



## waldy (2 August 2022)

Hallo
Das war ganz alte Bausatz. Bei eBay sind  moderne Schaltungen, gleiche Prinzip, nur andere Schaltplan.
Die Frage, wie kann man herausfinden, was für IR LED Lichtdiode ist das?
Auf Transistor oder IC steht Markierung.

Und wie ist mit IR LED Lichtdiode?

Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 August 2022)

waldy schrieb:


> Auf Transistor oder IC steht Markierung.
> 
> Und wie ist mit IR LED Lichtdiode?


Ein Foto wäre vielleicht hilfreich


----------



## JesperMP (2 August 2022)

waldy schrieb:


> Ich habe bei eBay gekauft.


Als Privatverkauf oder von ein Kommerzieller händler ?
Wenn kommerziell, muss den Teil ein CE Marke haben, und dazuhörige Warnungen wenn es Gefahren gibts. z.B wenn es zu Augenschaden kommen kann.
Wenn es kein Platz auf den Teil gibts für eventuelle Warnungen, dann auf die Einpackung oder in ein Beipacksettel.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 August 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Als Privatverkauf oder von ein Kommerzieller händler ?
> Wenn kommerziell, muss den Teil ein CE Marke haben, und dazuhörige Warnungen wenn es Gefahren gibts. z.B wenn es zu Augenschaden kommen kann.
> Wenn es kein Platz auf den Teil gibts für eventuelle Warnungen, dann auf die Einpackung oder in ein Beipacksettel.


Das von dir gezeigte Schild wäre das Warnschild für Laser, für Infrarot- und UV-Strahlung wäre folgendes richtig:



@waldy, ein Foto wäre super. Ansonsten ist ja alles nur Spekulation. ( Wäre es natürlich auch mit Foto, wenn man auf dem Foto dann keine Bestellnummer / Typnummer der Bauteile sieht )


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 August 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> @waldy, ein Foto wäre super. Ansonsten ist ja alles nur Spekulation. ( Wäre es natürlich auch mit Foto, wenn man auf dem Foto dann keine Bestellnummer / Typnummer der Bauteile sieht )


Das wird ein Hamsterrad


waldy schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Ich möchte euch fragen.
> Hat noch jemand Analog Spiegelreflexkamera?
> Gruß


----------



## Heinileini (2 August 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das wird ein Hamsterrad


Tja, wenn waldy das Foto/die Fotos mit seiner neu erworbenen analogen SpiegelReflexKamera macht, müssen wir natürlich noch warten, bis der Film vollgeknipst und erfolgreich entwickelt und digitalisiert ist.
Und wenn waldy die Fotos erst machen kann, nachdem sein in-statu-nascendi-IR-FernAuslöser in Betrieb genommen ist ... schon befinden wir uns in dem angekündigten HamsterRad ... alias in der EndlosSchleife.


----------



## waldy (2 August 2022)

Wenn ich lese vier letzten Beträge - es sieht aus, wie eine komfortabel Erklärungen , für eine CE Zeichnung.

Ich komme auf Gedanken, dass die Leute arbeiten als Inbetriebnehmer 
Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 August 2022)

waldy schrieb:


> dass die Leute arbeiten als Inbetriebnehmer


Arbeiteten

Machst du noch ein Foto von dem Teil`?


----------



## JesperMP (2 August 2022)

waldy schrieb:


> es sieht aus, wie eine komfortabel Erklärungen , für eine CE Zeichnung.


Öhm, es hat ein* EU Konformitätserklärung* ?
Wenn ja, dann hat es vermutlich auch ein Bedienungsanweisung o.Ä wo man die Sicherheitsmassnahmen finden kann wenn sie erforderlich sind, z.B. gegen Strahlungsgefahren.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 August 2022)

waldy schrieb:


> Wenn ich lese vier letzten Beträge - es sieht aus, wie eine komfortabel Erklärungen , für eine CE Zeichnung.
> 
> Ich komme auf Gedanken, dass die Leute arbeiten als Inbetriebnehmer
> Gruß


Ich verstehe den Text nicht so ganz. Ist da eine Erklärung dabei?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 August 2022)

waldy schrieb:


> Ich habe mir IR Lichtschranke Bausatz gekauft. Und ist Sender als IR LED Diode vorgesehen ( IR LED Diode ist mit Strom durch Widerstand beschränkt bei 12 V und leuchtet entsprechend immer ständig).



Bei Bausätzen habe ich noch nie eine Konformitätserklärung und folglich auch kein CE-Zeichen gesehen.

An das Zeug, was bei Ebay für ein paar Euro fünfzig verscheuert wird, würde ich da keine Ansprüche stellen. 

Hier ein wenig Hintergrund: https://www.bfs.de/DE/themen/opt/ir/wirkung/wirkung.html


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 August 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich verstehe den Text nicht so ganz. Ist da eine Erklärung dabei?


Zwischen den Zeilen lese ich, man solle sich schon mal 🍿 holen.


----------



## Plan_B (2 August 2022)

Gibts nen Schaltplan?
Über die Stromaufnahme könnte man ggf. die Leistung abschätzen.
Mit der Handykamera kann man Helligkeit und Abstrahlwinkel sichtbar machen und ggf. mit einer Fernbedienung vergleichen.

Nur so lose Gedankenfäden...
Sofern man auf der Haut bei direkter Bestrahlung keine Erwärmung spürt und mit der Handykamera keine scharfe Bündelung feststellt, würde ich die Gefährlichkeit als gering einstufen.


----------



## waldy (2 August 2022)

Hallo
Das ist Sender.
IR LED Lichtdiode ist mit Widerstand 100 Ohm begrenzt ( Batterie 9 V Spannung) .
Gruß


----------



## Plan_B (2 August 2022)

Der Widerstand dürfte warm werden.
Wie gross ist denn der Lichtfleck, sagen wir in 5cm Entfernung (Handykamera, Zollstock, abgedunkelter Raum)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 August 2022)

Sehr sauber aufgebaut.


			https://www.sps-forum.de/attachments/img_20220802_182851-jpg.62639/


----------



## Blockmove (2 August 2022)

So wie's aussieht ist das ne Wald und Wiesen IR-Diode.
Davon geht mit ziemlicher Sicherheit keinerlei Gefahr aus.
Ne Lichtschranke mit so einer Schaltung ist aber Spielzeug und kaum für was Sinnvolles zu nutzen.


----------



## Heinileini (2 August 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Der Widerstand dürfte warm werden.


Das passt ins Bild! Ist sicherlich ein IR-Widerstand. 

Wenn ich mal von DurchlassSpannungen der LED im Bereich von 1,6 V bis 3,3 V ausgehe, komme ich auf Ströme von 75 mA bis 57 mA.
Aber mehr als 20 mA würde ich einer LED dieser GrössenOrdnung (mit unbekannten Daten) ungetaktet nicht zumuten wollen.
Und der 9V-Batterie *) würde ich einen solchen Strom auch nicht längere Zeit zumuten wollen - gut dass ein Schalter zum Ausschalten vorhanden ist!
*) die (wenigen) 9V-Batterien, mit denen ich bisher zu tun hatte, hatten alle einen ziemlich hohen AnschaffungsWiderstand (= Preis) im Verhältnis zu ihrer recht knappen Kapazität bzw. LebensDauer. 



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Sehr sauber aufgebaut.
> 
> 
> https://www.sps-forum.de/attachments/img_20220802_182851-jpg.62639/


Laaangsam, Helmut! Man kann ja auf dem Bild die LötSeite gar nicht sehen!
Aber die Kamera scheint i.O. zu sein.


----------



## Plan_B (2 August 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> ungetaktet


Wie Du richtig erkannt hast, ist da der Schalter, mit dem dann PWM realisiert wird.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 August 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> gut dass ein Schalter zum Ausschalten vorhanden ist!


Im ursprünglichen Bestückungsplan sitzt dort ein Klixon Bimetalschalter.


----------



## Blockmove (2 August 2022)

Die IR-Dioden au meiner Bastelzeit hatten etwa 1,3V 100mA.


----------



## Heinileini (2 August 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Im ursprünglichen Bestückungsplan sitzt dort ein Klixon Bimetalschalter.


Lass mich raten, Michael, der BiMetallSchalter wird mit der IR-LED aufgeheizt? Und öffnet dann. Also ein BlinkGeber aus 3 Bauelementen!



Blockmove schrieb:


> Die IR-Dioden aus meiner Bastelzeit hatten etwa 1,3V 100mA.


Danke, Dieter, dann passt das also sehr gut mit dem 100 Ω Widerstand (-> 77 mA), der aber auch > 600 mW verkraften sollte (dem Widerstand laut Foto traue ich das kaum zu).
Ich habe auch noch solche IR-LEDs in der BastelKiste, mit denen ich mich allerdings bisher leider nur während des Auslötens beschäftigt habe.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 August 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Lass mich raten, Michael, der BiMetallSchalter wird mit der IR-LED aufgeheizt?


Mit dem Widerstand 😅


----------



## lilli (2 August 2022)

Ihr seid alle ganz schön leichtsinnig. Woher wisst ihr sicher, dass es sich hier um eine IR-Diode handelt?

Es könnte ja auch eine neue hocheffiziente Halbleiter-Laser-Diode sein!
Und dann passiert so was:


----------



## Plan_B (2 August 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> dem Widerstand laut Foto traue ich das kaum zu).


Hab ich das o en nicht schon erwähnt?
Waldy-Thread halt.


----------



## Heinileini (2 August 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Hab ich das oben nicht schon erwähnt?


Doch, hast Du! Und ich hatte schon darauf reagiert mit "IR-Widerstand", erinnerst Du Dich?


Plan_B schrieb:


> Waldy-Thread halt.


Und das dürfte wohl genau das sein, was Helmut mit "HamsterRad" umschrieben hat.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 August 2022)

@waldy, was machst du denn eigentlich mit dem Bauteil? Startet du ein kleines Bastelprojekt? Was für eine Funktion hat die IR?


----------



## Plan_B (2 August 2022)

Als nächstes kommt der Empfänger Thread. Oben war doch von ner Schranke die Rede.
Das tjema hier war aber nicht die Anwemdung, sondern die GBU des Senders.
Ergebnis bislang: IR Diode vermutlich harmlos. Widerstand könnte Problem sein.
Lebensdauer 9V Block sehr beschränkt bei angenommenen 500mAh.


----------



## waldy (2 August 2022)

> was machst du denn eigentlich mit dem Bauteil? Startet du ein kleines Bastelprojekt? Was für eine Funktion hat die IR?


die Antwort steht vor deinem Augen.
Analog Kamera + IR Schranke= ??? was bekommen wir dann???
Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 August 2022)

waldy schrieb:


> was bekommen wir dann???


Keine Ahnung, im Zweifel nichts. Erzähl halt mal was du baust.


----------



## Plan_B (2 August 2022)

Ne Fotofalle?
Das geht aber auch mit ner digitalen Kamera 😎


----------



## waldy (2 August 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, im Zweifel nichts. Erzähl halt mal was du baust


das ist doch uns alle bekannt.
Das nennt sich , glaube ich " Verschlusszeiten messen bei Analoge Kamera".
Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 August 2022)

waldy schrieb:


> das ist doch uns alle bekannt.
> Das nennt sich , glaube ich " Verschlusszeiten messen bei Analoge Kamera".


Meine Glaskugel wusste nichts davon.
Mit was wird das Zeitfenster gemessen?


----------



## Plan_B (2 August 2022)

Das wird der übernächste Thread. Aber spannend.
Wofür brauchst Du denn die (hoffentlich) genauen Zeiten?
Ziehe die Frage zurück. Das ist bei analoger  Fotografie tatsächlich nicht unbedeutend.
Hab mich schon zu sehr an die schnelle Kontrolle an der DSLR gewöhnt.


----------



## Heinileini (2 August 2022)

waldy schrieb:


> " Verschlusszeiten messen bei Analoge Kamera".


SchlitzVerschluss etwa??? Das würde mich mal interessieren, wie Du das machst!


----------



## waldy (2 August 2022)

> Wofür brauchst Du denn die (hoffentlich) genauen Zeiten?


Bei alte Kamera Verschlus läuft nicht richtig.
Kamera zerlegen, ölen und wieder zusammen bauen.
Und am Ende Verschlüsszeit mit IR Lichtschranke testen.
Gruß


----------



## Plan_B (2 August 2022)

@Heinileini 
Wo siehst Du da das Problem? Empfänger recht dicht am Verschluss sollte doch annehmbare Ergebnisse erzielen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 August 2022)

waldy schrieb:


> Bei alte Kamera Verschlus läuft nicht richtig.
> Kamera zerlegen, ölen und wieder zusammen bauen.
> Und am Ende Verschlüsszeit mit IR Lichtschranke testen.
> Gruß


Ein schönes Stück 👍
Mit welchem Gerät misst du denn die Zeitdifferenz? Also was wertet deine IR aus?


----------



## Heinileini (2 August 2022)

halber DoppelPost


----------



## Heinileini (2 August 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Wo siehst Du da das Problem? Empfänger recht dicht am Verschluss sollte doch annehmbare Ergebnisse erzielen.


Ja, das sollte vermutlich genügen.
Mit sichtbarem Licht wäre es mir aber geheuerer, weil man dann auch sehen kann, ob/wie die Quelle auf den Empfänger fokussiert ist.

Andererseits, waldy hat vielleicht mit Absicht das Objektiv noch nicht wieder eingebaut? Aber, ich glaube, meine Glaskugel erkennt da einen ZentralVerschluss und es ist ja auch keine SLR.



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Mit welchem Gerät misst du denn die Zeitdifferenz?


waldy wollte sich doch auch einen Qszi zulegen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 August 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> waldy wollte sich doch auch einen Qszi zulegen.


Das habe ich wohl überlesen.


----------



## Heinileini (2 August 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das habe ich wohl überlesen.


Das stand auch in einem anderen Thread ... oder ich bilde es mir nur ein?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 August 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Das stand auch in einem anderen Thread ... oder ich bilde es mir nur ein?


🤷‍♂️


----------



## Plan_B (2 August 2022)

Oszilloskop
					

Hallo Mit welche Oszilloskop benutzen Sie heute zu Tage? Meine alte Oszilloskop ist defekt zu sein. Ich schaue günstige Alternative. Gruß




					www.sps-forum.de


----------



## waldy (3 August 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> waldy wollte sich doch auch einen Qszi zulegen


Jep, ich habe mir 

VOLTCRAFT DSO-1062D Digital-Oszilloskop 60 MHz 2-Kanal ( Speicheroszilloskope ) gekauft als gebrauchte Artikel. Seine Dienst macht er gut.

Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 August 2022)

Hallo Waldy,
klappt es mit deinen Zeitmessungen?

Grüße


----------



## waldy (12 August 2022)

Hallo
Ja, es funktioniert gut.

Was möchte ich noch fragen, macht jemand hier noch Fotografie mit Kleinbild Format Filme?
Gruß


----------

